# die unendliche geschichte



## chriss95 (5. Dezember 2009)

Hier behelfen wir uns mit einer unendlichen geschichte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dafür gibt es folgende Regeln. Ich beginne mit den berühmten Worten ,,Es war einmal" Danach gelten folgende Regeln: 

- Es darf ein beliebiger Satz hinzugefügt werden
- Der Selbe Nutzer darf nicht zweimal hintereinander posten
- Die Geschichte muss einen Sinn ergeben

So und nun viel Spaß

,,Es war einmal...."


----------



## Gauloises24 (5. Dezember 2009)

Gabs schon...mehrmals wenn ich mich nicht täusche^^


----------



## Arosk (5. Dezember 2009)

Wurde damals geschlossen.

/ontopic

Ein Affe der eine Banane hatte...


----------



## jeef (6. Dezember 2009)

welche lustig aussah... ^^


----------



## chriss95 (6. Dezember 2009)

da die banane grade war...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. Dezember 2009)

und dachte über alternative verwendungszwecke nach...


----------



## Dominau (6. Dezember 2009)

und steckte sie sich...


----------



## Scharamo (6. Dezember 2009)

Ein Affe der eine Banane hatte...welche lustig aussah... da die banane grade war...wollte er sie nicht essen...und dachte über alternative verwendungszwecke nach...und steckte sie sich... das ding ganz tief...


----------



## chriss95 (6. Dezember 2009)

als er diesen dan anschaltete


----------



## Dominau (6. Dezember 2009)

verbrennt er sich die Finger...


----------



## Rexo (6. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> und amputierte diese..



_Mit einer Kennetsäge ...._


----------



## Lekraan (6. Dezember 2009)

...überall war Blut...


----------



## Arosk (6. Dezember 2009)

...doch es war kein Blut, nur Ketchup...

/occ

Bitte bleibt normal, sonst wird der Thread wieder geschlossen...


----------



## chriss95 (6. Dezember 2009)

diesen schmierte er dan auf seine pommes


----------



## Lekraan (6. Dezember 2009)

und ass diese dann. Nur dumm das die Pommes abgelaufen waren....


----------



## spectrumizer (6. Dezember 2009)

Thread gibts schon.

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=119759


----------



## Arosk (6. Dezember 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Thread gibts schon.
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=119759



Das ist was anderes. l2r


----------



## spectrumizer (6. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Das ist was anderes. l2r


Ja, auch soviel anders ... Das einzige was anders ist, ist die Beschränkung auf drei Worte pro Anhang. Sonst ists genauso 'ne "unendliche Geschichte."


----------



## Lekraan (6. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Er bekam von den schimmligen Pommes Bauchkrämpfe und...



musste in's Krankenhaus. (Satzende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Raaandy (7. Dezember 2009)

dort wurde er behandelt von einer heißen affenärztin namens...


----------



## chriss95 (7. Dezember 2009)

Kingkong und dem behandelndem arzt DonkeyKong


----------



## worldofhordcraft (7. Dezember 2009)

und schälte erst einmal seine Banane die...


----------



## Arosk (7. Dezember 2009)

da sie frisch ausm Gefrierfach kam...


----------



## worldofhordcraft (7. Dezember 2009)

denn Gott sei dank gibt es Mikrowellen die aber...


----------



## chriss95 (7. Dezember 2009)

die aber leider nicht für bananen geeignet waren also legte der affe ein schnitzen darein


----------



## Exeliron (7. Dezember 2009)

...also schaute er auf wikipedia nach...


----------



## Raaandy (8. Dezember 2009)

vermutlich hatte der affe sich bei dem unfall am kopf verletzt, und wollte eig. schnitzel sagen, welches...


----------



## Aratosao (13. Dezember 2009)

aber eig. ein Tillmans Toastee war. er wurde bestraft und...

(vergesst nicht, dont call it schnitzel)


----------



## mimoun (13. Dezember 2009)

und wurde bald zum zombie...


----------



## Aratosao (13. Dezember 2009)

und dann kaufte er sich ein kornetto...

(shawn of the dead? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Soldus (13. Dezember 2009)

die leider verwest war


----------



## Caps-lock (17. Dezember 2009)

Also rief er seinen alten Freund Frankenstein an. *ringring bananaphone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Lekraan (19. Dezember 2009)

doch der war leider im Urlaub. Also blieb dem Affen nichts andere übrig, als...


----------



## Tade (19. Dezember 2009)

ein Flugzeug zu entführen und...


----------



## dragon1 (19. Dezember 2009)

....es in den World Trade Center zu fliegen, weil...


hoffe ich werde nicht wegen niveaulosigkeit gebannt xD


----------



## Lekraan (19. Dezember 2009)

...weil er in Wahrheit ein Komplitze der Terroristen war. Das hieß...


----------



## Soladra (19. Dezember 2009)

... weshalb er sich die Gedärme aus dem Leib kotze,dass es im Ganzen Wald zu hören war.


----------



## Tade (19. Dezember 2009)

...von dem Geräusch und dem bittersüßen Duft angelockt, versammelten sich die Tiere des Waldes, um eine Blutorgie zu feiern, die...


----------



## Soladra (20. Dezember 2009)

man noch nie zuvor gesehen hat. Desalb flog der Affe


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (22. Dezember 2009)

zu einem Warzenschwein in...


----------



## Soladra (24. Dezember 2009)

africa, dass er...


----------



## chriss95 (24. Dezember 2009)

das er angela merkel nannte


----------



## Soladra (24. Dezember 2009)

und dem er schon einen Heiratsantrag gemacht hatte.


----------



## Naho (24. Dezember 2009)

Das Schwein sagte aber


----------



## Lekraan (24. Dezember 2009)

NIEMALS! Worauf der Affe ...


----------



## ipercoop (24. Dezember 2009)

dem Schwein ein RoundHouseKick verpasste und


----------



## mimoun (24. Dezember 2009)

und stolz drauf war....


----------



## Lekraan (25. Dezember 2009)

Er flog zurück nachhause. Daraufhin bekam(m) er einen Anruf von ...


----------



## Nawato (25. Dezember 2009)

...Chuck Norris, der ihm ...


----------



## Lekraan (25. Dezember 2009)

drohte, ihn zu schlagen, weil er das Schwein umbrachte.


----------



## ipercoop (25. Dezember 2009)

Jedoch legte das Schwein ...


----------



## Dominau (26. Dezember 2009)

ein Ei, dass...


----------



## Lekraan (26. Dezember 2009)

...dass, ... ein Babyschwein war und es sie später für den Tod rächen sollte.


----------



## Soldus (26. Dezember 2009)

...so war es jedenfalls geplant, doch...


----------



## chriss95 (27. Dezember 2009)

nun beginnt die geschichte des kleinen schweinchens names thadäus


----------



## Squack (28. Dezember 2009)

Thaddäus beste Freunde waren seine Bauchnabelfusseln, denn...


----------



## Bader1 (30. Dezember 2009)

...es hatte Schweinegrippe...


----------



## slurm (30. Dezember 2009)

.. in seinem Anus. Doch das störte es nicht, weil..


----------



## heiduei (31. Dezember 2009)

es ja noch seinen computer und seinen fernseher hatte,


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. Dezember 2009)

der mit Schweinegrippe betrieben wurde,


----------



## nemø (4. Januar 2010)

Und deshalb überall hin mitgenommen werden konnte, denn


----------



## ExtremDoc (5. Januar 2010)

er bestand zu 90% aus Speiseeis.


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Thaddäus Vater trug den Namen Patrick und lebte...


----------



## Hackseputt (8. Januar 2010)

als Fleischproduzent in einer Fleischfabrik in...


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Bikini Bottom und wohne unter einem Stein, auf dem...


----------



## Hackseputt (8. Januar 2010)

in Großbuchstaben gechrieben stand:


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

"Zib Zibelib Zibelonika. und wer das Wort nicht sagen kann, der fängt noch mla von vorne an!" Weil jedoch niemand das Wort sagen konnte...


----------



## Soldus (8. Januar 2010)

..geht die Geschichte vom Affen-Zombie weiter.....


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Januar 2010)

Und alle waren aus unerklärlichen Gründen afdsgdsgdsgd, da...


----------



## Soldus (8. Januar 2010)

....der Affenzombie anfing seine Innereien auszukotzen.....


----------



## Soladra (9. Januar 2010)

... Spidernils rettete die Welt. Deshalb...


----------



## Soladra (9. Januar 2010)

Den Hauptgewinn! Der 2. Preis war die fette Elke und bekam....


----------



## slurm (10. Januar 2010)

...von ihrem Gewinner, dem Affenzombie, sofort so richtig von hinten...


----------



## chriss95 (16. Januar 2010)

eins mit dem kissen ins gesicht geschlagen


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Januar 2010)

und dann im hohen bogen bis nach zul'gurub fliegen, wo sie...


----------



## Dabow (18. Januar 2010)

in hohem Bogen zurückflogen, weil WoW nichts damit zu tun hat ...


----------



## chriss95 (24. April 2010)

und kauft sich eine neue banane


----------



## Asayur (25. April 2010)

welche aber leider schon mehr als überreif war.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. April 2010)

Und diese banane...


----------



## Asayur (25. April 2010)

mit ihren braunen Flecken und ihrer leicht gammligen Schale


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (25. April 2010)

...war in wirklichkeit die reinkarnation von elvis presley und...


----------



## Asayur (25. April 2010)

wollte gerade anfangen, den Jailhouse Rock zu singen, als plötzlich


----------



## EisblockError (25. April 2010)

... ein Raubauto von seinem Ast Herunterstieß und...


----------



## Thereisnocowlevel (26. April 2010)

auf den Boden knallte als...


----------



## Asayur (27. April 2010)

Flameboy und Dr. Rock auftauchen um ihn zu retten, doch...


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (27. April 2010)

... da es nachts kälter ist als draußen ...


----------



## Asayur (27. April 2010)

Gefroren Flameboys Comments beinahe sofort, was zur folge hatte, dass...


----------



## seanbuddha (27. April 2010)

Zam Samba tanzte, und Angela Merkel...


----------



## Asayur (27. April 2010)

Ihr Amt niederlegte um mithilfe von SambaZAM...


----------



## marvin51 (4. Mai 2010)

... sich einen wow account machte ...


----------



## Asayur (4. Mai 2010)

...welcher bald bekannt wurde als...


----------



## copap (4. Mai 2010)

...troll.


----------



## Asayur (4. Mai 2010)

Und sowie er auch rumtrollte und versuchte...


----------



## Nerosil (4. Mai 2010)

...die Mojopfeife des Goldenen Schicksals...


----------



## Asayur (5. Mai 2010)

...zu finden, um mit deren Hilfe...


----------



## marvin51 (5. Mai 2010)

sich zu verwandeln in ...


----------



## Asayur (5. Mai 2010)

...das riesige Eichhörnchen der dreifaltigkeit...


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Mai 2010)

...das sich drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte und drehte bis es durch soviele Drehungen einen Riss in der Matrix verursachte, der...


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (11. Mai 2010)

...sich drehte, drehte, drehte, drehte, drehte, drehte, drehte, drehte, drehte, drehte, drehte, drehte, drehte, drehte, drehte, drehte, drehte, drehte, drehte, drehte, drehte, drehte, drehte, drehte, drehte, drehte, drehte, drehte, drehte, drehte, drehte, drehte, drehte, drehte, drehte, drehte, drehte, drehte, drehte, drehte, drehte, drehte, drehte, drehte, drehte, drehte, drehte, drehte, drehte, drehte, drehte, drehte, drehte, drehte, drehte UND drehte, und damit riesige rotblaue Enten mit giftgrünen Aufen und riesigen...


----------



## Asayur (11. Mai 2010)

Schweineähnlichen Pferdehufen und...


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (11. Mai 2010)

deformierten Affenhände die...


----------



## Asayur (11. Mai 2010)

ihre wahre Macht bei...


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (12. Mai 2010)

...einem Kampf gegen ein Zigeunerschnitzel...


----------



## Asayur (12. Mai 2010)

entfaltet. Das Zigeunerschnitzel machte einen gewaltigen Satz....


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Mai 2010)

...in die Vergangenheit wo es Angela Merkels Gesicht traf als sie noch jung war. Daher wissen wir warum unsere Kanzlerin so schrecklich aussieht und dieses Wissen...


----------



## Asayur (12. Mai 2010)

hinterlässt uns mit einem mulmigen Gefühl, die Frage....


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Mai 2010)

...ist: was habe ich damit zutun? Könnte es sein, dass...


----------



## GenderBender (14. Mai 2010)

uubeeindruckt drohte der Affe Chuck Norris mit ...


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Mai 2010)

...dem epischen Fail von GenderBender, der es nicht schafft Wörter an einen Satz richtig anzubinden und daher...


----------



## Jengor (17. Juni 2010)

...ging Chuck Norris zu GenderBender, wo...


----------



## worldofhordcraft (20. Juni 2010)

.....ein übergewichtiger Nerd mit Hornbrille an einem Pc saß der gerade.....


----------



## Reflox (20. Juni 2010)

...seinen Schamanen lvlte...


----------



## Soladra (20. Juni 2010)

...der trotz lvl 80 noch T4 trug, weil der Nerd es so hübscher fand.


----------



## Reflox (20. Juni 2010)

Leider liess BLizzard es T10 regnen....


----------



## worldofhordcraft (20. Juni 2010)

...da er ja nur auf das Aussehen und nicht die (inneren) Werte schaut, aber trotzdem.....


----------



## Reflox (20. Juni 2010)

...hatte Blizzard alles richtig für ihn gesockelt und...


----------



## Eier raider (25. Juni 2010)

...dachte er ist ein chinafarmer...


----------



## Reflox (26. Juni 2010)

...so bannten sie ihn...


----------



## Fipsin (29. Juni 2010)

, doch nach 3h war der Bann wieder abgelaufen


----------



## Reflox (30. Juni 2010)

...und WoW wurde zesrtört so dass...


----------



## phipush1 (30. Juni 2010)

...alle verrückt wurden, aber...


----------



## worldofhordcraft (30. Juni 2010)

...einige extreme Veganer nutzen die Chance um....


----------



## Asayur (3. Juli 2010)

... ihr Killergemüse, welches bereits seid mehren Jahren in biologischem Anbau entstanden und ...


----------



## Cake is a lie (7. Juli 2010)

liebgehabt wurde....


----------



## Breoal (7. Juli 2010)

...im nahen Supermarkt zu verkaufen wo...


----------



## Marodion (8. Juli 2010)

... die extremen und fanatischen Veganer in der Lage waren, ihr hochgezüchtetes Killergemüse in Umlauf zu bringen, um...


----------



## worldofhordcraft (9. Juli 2010)

...Fleischesser von innen zu töten, da...


----------



## Soladra (12. Juli 2010)

...in dem Killergemüse ein Stoff war, der bei kontakt mit undurchblutetem Fleisch...


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Juli 2010)

...krämpfe und erbrechen auslösen, die jemanden in einen Ghul verwandeln. Als Ghul...


----------



## Cake is a lie (13. Juli 2010)

...stinkt er so sehr das...


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

...Alle Bäume der Welt abfaulen...


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

und selbst Herkules sich am Nachthimmel erbrach, da


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

...schleuderte Zeus einen Blitz auf den Guhl der...


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

gerade eine tote Jungrau entjungerte, da das


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

...WTF?....


----------



## worldofhordcraft (25. Juli 2010)

...Monster gerade zu beschäftigt war, weil....


----------



## was geht sie das an?etc. (25. Juli 2010)

es roboter regnete


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2010)

...und es sie einsammelte, um....


----------



## The Paladin (27. Juli 2010)

... diese zu Recyclen weil ...


----------

